

When Floodwaters Rise, Web Sites May Fall - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/31/technology/when-floodwaters-rise-web-sites-may-fall.html?hpw&pagewanted=all

======
tomflack
I wish there was a subheading that read "...and that's OK."

Some will see my attitude as cavalier but a little bit of downtime because of
an event such as this isn't the worst thing in the world. After all, the
financial markets were closed today weren't they?

I read about the folks at the Trello datacentre hauling 175 kilo barrels of
diesel up 17 stories by hand thinking "I hope nobody gets hurt lifting barrels
for something as crass as uptime".

